# My Colombian BW Tegu and I have Question



## Pogi Hegrata (Apr 15, 2013)

hello, i have problem sexing tegu, I don't understand, how to sexing my tegu...

And I Have Question my tegu female or male ?? because my tegu unsex .. thank you very much


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Apr 15, 2013)

_May be too young to tell for now without probing. Vent pics have to be clear, up close shots with nothing in between like the container you have it in. But you can check and feel for one little bump on each side just under the cloaca. Might be too young for now but some do have them at that size, if it has any then it's definitely male if not time will tell._


----------



## Pogi Hegrata (Apr 15, 2013)

thank you mr. bubblz , and i have other question.

my question : 
- my tegu black and white colombian or gold colombian ?
- black and white colombian like as gold colombian (just different names/ bw and gold same 1type but different name) or bw and gold <- 2 type colombia (bw and gold) ?

im sorry for bad writting my english... and thank you..


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Apr 16, 2013)

_Whether or not Colombians and Goldens are the same species or just a different local has yet to be determined. But for confusion purposes I don't associate Colombians with B&Ws, for me they are just Colombian tegus or the Golden type. Yours is a Colombian, I see no Gold type traits._


----------



## Pogi Hegrata (Apr 16, 2013)

waw thank you again to mr. Bubblz Calhoun for the information my tegu. Nice to meet you ser. hmm 25cm to 80cm++ how year ago ? now my tegu 25cm up to 80cm 2 year or 1 year ? im sorry I have many question >,<


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Apr 16, 2013)

_ I'm a woman and nice to meet you too. Colombians grow fast as well, it's just not as much as the other species. It can take them about a year or year in a half to reach around 3ft or 80cm. I haven't seen many much bigger than that though._


----------



## Pogi Hegrata (Apr 16, 2013)

im sorry mrs. Bubblz Calhoun, amazing answer mrs. Bubblz Calhoun. Thank You very much mrs. Bubblz Calhoun, and you've got any kind tegu type?


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Apr 16, 2013)

_No need to apologize, it's the internet it happens. For now I have one Colombian and one B&W._


----------



## Pogi Hegrata (Apr 17, 2013)

great, I have only one tegu. Because in my country tegu very rare in petstore or online shop.


----------

